# What is a credit reference search?



## Sive (9 Aug 2011)

Hi, I'm currently filling in a Standard Financial Statement for KBC with a view to restructuring a loan.

It states: "By signing this consent you acknowledge that KBC Bank Ireland may undertake searches with credit reference agencies (including the Irish Credit Bureau). The credit reference agencies will keep a record (usually for a year) and may disclose the fact that a search has been made to their other members. KBC Bank Ireland and its successors may use any information received as a result of a search to make credit decisions in relation to you, to help prevent fraud and to recover its property."

Does this mean they are checking our credit rating/history? Or does this credit search mean they will have access to account details with other banks/credit unions? 

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## iscritto (9 Aug 2011)

They are asking permission to complete a check on your other loans/credit cards etc. They won't have access to the balances etc in your current accounts. They will be able to see if you are making payments on other loans etc. 

[broken link removed]


You can get this record yourself by paying 6 euro on www.ICB.ie


----------



## Sive (11 Aug 2011)

Thanks iscritto, that's very helpful.


----------

